# Cohiba Cigarettes?



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

Have anyone smoked /seen the cohiba cigarettes? i saw them at the cigar shop and say they are filtered cigarrettes with dark tobacco. I was thinking on buying them just for curiosity but decided to ask first if anyone have seen them


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

I've puffed on them like a cigar. Very strong with a very earthy and mildly spicy flavor. Personally, I have to be really in the mood to try one.

You might want to get Poker's opinion. Heard that he got dizzy smoking one (LOL).


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

A while back, a vender was giving them away with purchased boxes. 
.
I smoked them like a cigar... but as I am a recoving smoker, I thought is was best to leave them alone. They were tasty however.
.


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

ok. maybe i will buy them just to kill the curiosity they are not expensive anyway.


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

Well, almost more than a year since i posted this i finally bought the cigarrettes . They run out of them for a while, and then i forgot about it until last week that i went and saw them again. 

This are made with 100% Dark Cuban Tobacco. Well they were ok, tasty for a cigarrette but not like a cigar. They did have the cuban aroma i like, and didnt smell like regular cigarrettes. They are pretty strong for a cigarrette since some of my cigarrette smoking friends tried them and inhaled the smoke and just made some funny faces haha. 

anyway they were ok. not that i would buy them often but maybe some other time. now this last time i also saw a pack of Hoyo de Monterrey and Romeo Y julieta  mybe ill try them later on.


----------



## bigALemos (Jun 1, 2005)

well they also make some with cuban tobacco in them and they are AWESOME! but you can't buy them in the states


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

bigALemos said:


> well they also make some with cuban tobacco in them and they are AWESOME! but you can't buy them in the states


thats probably good (at least for me) i dont need such a tastey bridge like that to leed me back into smoking ****

on a similar note i was surprised to find that Davidoff makes Cigs, the regs are in a satin red box, i grabbed a shot of the lights (little more familiar to us...)


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

CrazyFool said:


> thats probably good (at least for me) i dont need such a tastey bridge like that to leed me back into smoking ****
> 
> on a similar note i was surprised to find that Davidoff makes Cigs, the regs are in a satin red box, i grabbed a shot of the lights (little more familiar to us...)


I use to smoke these all the time. Them and Rothmans are my favorites...very tasty and smooth.

T


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

My dad smokes cig's and I bought him a pack about 4-5 years ago and he said they were just strong tasty cig's. Not for the average smoker, more of a treat to the hardened addict.

THEY ARE NOT CIGARS. Best to just buy a pack and see; they're not expensive.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

bigALemos said:


> well they also make some with cuban tobacco in them and they are AWESOME! but you can't buy them in the states


I'm fairly certain that's what he was talking about.

I like them. Haven't had any in a while, though.


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

croatan said:


> bigALemos said:
> 
> 
> > well they also make some with cuban tobacco in them and they are AWESOME! but you can't buy them in the states
> ...


Yeah , I was talking about those, the ones with cuban tobacco. I dont live in the states so i can get em  .


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

WillyGT said:


> Yeah , I was talking about those, the ones with cuban tobacco. *I dont live in the states so i can get em  .*


Rub it in why don'tcha? :r


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

I mistakenly bought a pack of these at LCDH in Cancun thinking they were cigarillos. When I opened them up and saw the filter, I was bummed, but they did sort of come in handy when I didn't feel like lighting up a full-size stogie. I puffed 'em like a cigar, but, as an ex-cigarette smoker, man-oh-man I was so tempted to inhale (especially when drunk).


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

horrorview said:


> I mistakenly bought a pack of these at LCDH in Cancun thinking they were cigarillos. When I opened them up and saw the filter, I was bummed, but they did sort of come in handy when I didn't feel like lighting up a full-size stogie. I puffed 'em like a cigar, but, as an ex-cigarette smoker, man-oh-man I was so tempted to inhale (especially when drunk).


I bought a pack of the Cohibas and a pack of the RyJ's on my honeymoon. I smoked both packs. The Cohibas are better - closest thing I have smoked to this cig is Dunhill Light Internationals. The last few drags have a very good, unique taste. I hadn't smoked in a while, so at the end of the week I was kind of sick 

If you want to see what they look like click on the link in my signature.

I have been looking for the Cohibas online, but the cheapest I can find is about $20 shipped to me. PM me if you know of where to get these cheap.


----------



## smokemifyagotem (Mar 12, 2003)

I got my hands on a pack of these about 8 yrs ago when I still smoked cigs. I lit the first one up early in the am while "taking care of business" and lets just say I almost passed out on the throne....u


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

a little off topic, but has any tried djarum blacks? My friend and I split a pack and they were pretty good. made your lips and tongue numb and had a decent taste. Then after one we both felt like crap and got rid of the box. Anybody else have an experience with them?


----------



## Raphael (May 9, 2008)

King James said:


> a little off topic, but has any tried djarum blacks? My friend and I split a pack and they were pretty good. made your lips and tongue numb and had a decent taste. Then after one we both felt like crap and got rid of the box. Anybody else have an experience with them?


Yup, they're one of the more popular brand of kreteks. I will admit I am a fan of the kreteks. No, it's not the stage that teenagers go through while smoking alternative cigarettes. I have since gone back to regular cigarettes, but am just not enjoying them the same. But the Djarums don't quite cut it. I've tried a whole different variety of kreteks and the best I have found are the Gudang Garam Professionals. Nothing else is anywhere near it.

As for the Cohibas, I may be getting my hands on a carton in a few days, so I will post my findings once I do. But it is from a local craigslist ad, so I'm worried in case I get gypped with counterfeits...


----------



## Only Fuentes (Jan 21, 2008)

They are _very _strong! I bought a carton about a year ago on GCM as a novelty for around $25. I carried a pack around with me and would give one out to friends that smoked light american cigs.:ss It was hilarious to watch them inhale and turn green while coughing. They had a harsh MM cigar-esqe taste about them.


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

I have a pack as an novelty item in my humidor. I used to be a cigarette smoker but I quit many years ago, so I do not dare to smoke even one. My dad smoked a pack and he said they were very good. :2


----------



## Raphael (May 9, 2008)

So, I got them today. Carton for $35. No kidding about the strong part. They are a kick to the throat. Especially for me, since I got used to smoking kreteks. Nonetheless, I am surprised. These are very flavourful smokes! Kind of cigar-esque. I am however doubting if they are real. The packaging looks very real, so does the logo on the cigarette. But I heard the tobacco is supposed to be dark, so I expected it to be very dark, which it's not. But there's no denying that it is strong and quite tasty. Unfortunately, I can't find a picture of the cigarette in which you can see the tobacco.

Oh, and they smell strong. Very roasty.


----------



## Asher (Feb 4, 2008)

Raphael said:


> So, I got them today. Carton for $35. No kidding about the strong part. They are a kick to the throat. Especially for me, since I got used to smoking kreteks. Nonetheless, I am surprised. These are very flavourful smokes! Kind of cigar-esque. I am however doubting if they are real.


Well, real Cohiba cigarettes do exist. However, from I've read, Cuban cigarette tobacco comes from the Oriente region in the south, while all of the tobacco in handmade Cuban cigars comes from the Vuelta Abajo region.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

illuminatus said:


> Rub it in why don'tcha? :r


You are still around eh? You still a student?

There are many finer cigs to be smoked. They are cubans, for what that is worth in the cig world.


----------



## Raphael (May 9, 2008)

Oh yeah, I know they exist. I just didn't know if I received counterfeit Cohibas. But my doubts are disappearing. It has a pleasant aroma, bears a slight cigar-like taste (although harsh), and it held an ash for pretty much an inch. These are seriously strong cigarettes though. I think this will further lesson the amount I smoke. I had one earlier in the day when I picked up the carton. Then tonight I had the urge to smoke another (it's new after all), and my throat couldn't take it. Far too strong for a social smoker like me.


----------



## rainman (Apr 13, 2007)

A few years ago my wife and I were visiting Cuba and we bought a pack from the vending machine. Strong and harsh doesn't truly do it justice but we thought since I don't smoke ciggies and my wife does occasionally that perhaps we were just too noobish for these. I brought the pack home and gave it to a freind at work that is a fairly heavy smoker who couldn't finish even one of them :r


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

King James said:


> a little off topic, but has any tried djarum blacks? My friend and I split a pack and they were pretty good. made your lips and tongue numb and had a decent taste. Then after one we both felt like crap and got rid of the box. Anybody else have an experience with them?


I tried the Djarum with cappuchino flavor when I was in Indonesia, didn't care for them.


----------



## Raphael (May 9, 2008)

I have a request. Can I please ask someone to take a picture of a Cohiba cigarette with the tobacco end facing the camera. I want to make sure if mine are the real deal. They taste pretty good, and they're certainly strong. But something about reading how this is supposed to be black tobacco is a bit unnerving since mine looks plain. If it's counterfeit, I need to stop smoking them immediately. Last thing I need is to smoke rat droppings...


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Raphael said:


> I have a request. Can I please ask someone to take a picture of a Cohiba cigarette with the tobacco end facing the camera. I want to make sure if mine are the real deal. They taste pretty good, and they're certainly strong. But something about reading how this is supposed to be black tobacco is a bit unnerving since mine looks plain. If it's counterfeit, I need to stop smoking them immediately. Last thing I need is to smoke rat droppings...


I would be amazed, I guess not really, if they were fakes.


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

Raphael said:


> I have a request. Can I please ask someone to take a picture of a Cohiba cigarette with the tobacco end facing the camera. I want to make sure if mine are the real deal. They taste pretty good, and they're certainly strong. But something about reading how this is supposed to be black tobacco is a bit unnerving since mine looks plain. If it's counterfeit, I need to stop smoking them immediately. Last thing I need is to smoke rat droppings...


I would take a picture, but dont have any available right now. Let me check if I can find some. 
But even though they say black tobacco, dont expect it to look like partagas black, Its still a mix of tobaccos (look like regular cigarretes), but the flavor is a lot stronger.


----------

